# What does a really tiny wild caught eat?



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm back!

Apparently, one my mantidly friends who was loose in the house last year laid an eggsac, because suddenly I'm spotting teeny tiny praying mantids on my bedroom floor... They hatched on Friday night, and although most were eaten by the evil ants... ( :devil: ) three survived, and I'm keeping them in a jar together. I was trying to feed them a few of the ants, which are now invading me room ( :devil: :devil: ) but they wouldn't eat them at all! I know they're supposed to be eating each other, but they won't! I'm worried that if they don't eat soon they will die... :helpsmilie: 

Thanks,

Wolfie


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 18, 2012)

I do not think they will dare eat each other when they are young. I have read that ants are bad for mantids. Maybe the ants are too big. Are they over 2mm long?


----------



## mkayum (Mar 18, 2012)

You can get fruit flies at the pet store. Fruit flies are main food for tiny smallish nymphs. c:

If you couldn't find any in pet store near you... you might order them on mantispets.com


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 18, 2012)

melongasters


and typicly fresh nymphs dont eat at first...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2012)

The ants are really tiny, probably not even 1mm long.

I know they're aren't any fruit flies at one of my local pet stores, but where would they be at? Over by where they sell the crickets?

xxFaultxx: They don't? When will they start eating?

happy1892: I didn't think they'd dare, but I've heard that they do before...

mkayum: I'll order them if I have to, but I'm worried that by the time they get here via snail mail it'd be too late...

I'd just release them, but it's still rainy...

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyway ants can bite so it is better to use fruit flies. But if you cannot get fruit flies I would try everything that are small.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't think about the ants biting... That is true... I hope I can find some fruit flies at PetCo, but I don't know if they'll have them... They don't think about us mantid owners!


----------



## gripen (Mar 18, 2012)

Ants have a form of acid so they are a definite no no!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, they do?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Yikes - thanks for letting me know! And to think that I used to occasionally feed them to my adult mantids... I'll never do that again!


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 18, 2012)

Formic acid is not tasty at all. Try it! PetCo does carry mels at just under $10. Wild caught fruit flies will work.


----------



## Mirk (Mar 18, 2012)

if you cant get any fruit flies, try collecting aphids. i find them all over plants near the rivers where i live. just snip a small branch off and throw it in their cage.


----------



## Mimblex (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's a tip for catching fruit flies!







The flies fly down the funnel toward the fruit, then are unable to figure out how to fly back out. Don't make the paper funnel opening too wide, or they will be able to fly out easily. Only bait it with banana or other fruits, though - since you intend on keeping the flies live, any liquid bait would drown them. Leave it outside and you should get some. Be careful bringing it indoors and feeding them to your mantids, though, you don't want a fruit fly infestation in your kitchen.  That's why it's better to get the specially bred wingless kind, there's no chance of those taking over your house and buzzing all over. It should do in a pinch, though.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice Miblex, one thing I would add is once you have some ff's put them in the fridge for 10-15 min prior to feeding and it will slow them down so feeding is less of a ff mess all over the house, and/or bring your mantis deli's outside to feed them. Fresh nymphs don't need food for 3-4 or more days, just a gentle misting.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to hand catch leafhoppers for all my nymphs before I discovered the convenience of fruitflies.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rich S - I can imagine not...  

Mirk - I'll see if I can find any aphids. Do they move quickly enough for the mantids to want them though?

Mimblex - Thank you! I'll try using that trap and I hope it works.

angelofdeathzz - OK I'll put them in a refrigerator. I can just imagine the mess of fruitflies everywhere........  

Krissim Klaw - Ooh, leafhoppers! I didn't think of that! If I can't get any fruitflies or aphids, I could definitely try those! I might even try them anyway...  

Thank you so much everyone! You've all been so helpful!

~Wolfie


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 19, 2012)

If you can't find any ff squish some cricket guts on to the tip of a toothpick and stick it up to their mouths. They will eat it. Maybe mix it with some honey. They can live on that until your ff come in the mail.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK. I guess I could try that, although dead bugs creep me out sometimes...  Some bug lover I am....


----------



## Mirk (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah i used the aphids almost solely for my Chinese hatchlings many times, they eat them right up. I didn't even use fruit fly cultures back then, mostly cuz i never knew they had them at pet stores.

You could also try and catch small flys and gnats at night around your porch light.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmm... I don't know if I could find any, but I could try...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Will the fruit flies be attracted to pineapple?


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 20, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Will the fruit flies be attracted to pineapple?


Yes!


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 20, 2012)

The nymphs usually won't eat for about a day or two after they hatch, just like freshly molted mantids. And also, mantids don't usually go after ants (at least that was the case with me) because they "know" the ants can bite or sting.


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 20, 2012)

Take everyone else's advice and use fruit flies.


----------



## massaman (Mar 20, 2012)

or can go out and look for small flies or other things that cling to the sides of your house or walls!


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> The nymphs usually won't eat for about a day or two after they hatch, just like freshly molted mantids. And also, mantids don't usually go after ants (at least that was the case with me) because they "know" the ants can bite or sting.


My Pseudoharpax virescens went after huge ants a lot.


----------



## massaman (Mar 21, 2012)

another way to attract wild fruit flies is a small glass or something put alcohol with a slice of lemon or orange and that could attract them as well and its the kind of alcohol you drink not rubbing alcohol!


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 21, 2012)

It is very simple to get fruit flies. Put fruit outside. Wait. When there are many catch them.


----------

